# New Babies---post Pic here.



## froebeli (Feb 14, 2012)

As suggested by Fire-man. I thought I would try to get this started. 

Here are my four current litters.


----------



## Blackmoriah (Aug 6, 2013)

Aww... soooo cute!! Gosh... I always tell myself that they're livestock and not pets especially now since I'll have fryers ready soon for processing.  

I'll post pictures here of my new kits since 2 of my does just kindled the other day...


----------



## Fire-Man (Apr 30, 2005)

More Pictures!!


----------



## SherryB (Oct 10, 2012)

Fire-man, where'd that brown one come from! I thought you had NZWs and Calif


----------



## arnie (Apr 26, 2012)

plenty of fryers on the way


----------



## Fire-Man (Apr 30, 2005)

SherryB said:


> Fire-man, where'd that brown one come from! I thought you had NZWs and Calif


Remember the one that I had to put down---she broke her back when her litter was only 2 weeks old? She still fed them, eat fine etc. The kits just had to come to her to feed She was silver grey(I guess thats the color). She was a mixed rabbit that was close 15lbs, sweet as she could be---a good Mother but she is the one that always had hers on day 34, during the day. I kept two of the females out of her litter, one is all white and the other looks just like her mother. I bred the silver one with a NZ male and she had several different colors. I bred her totally white sister with a Cali Buck and she had all white with the smut nose. I expected the white mother to have some different colors, but all white. Other than these 2 does, the rest are Californian and New Zealand.


----------



## saritamae (Jun 2, 2012)

10 MR kits. 9 castor and 1 red....but the red one is burried lol.

Sent from my SCH-S738C using Homesteading Today mobile app


----------



## redneckswife (May 2, 2013)

Mine are all 3 weeks now, I don't know if that qualifies as new:awh:
But I rebred my does yesterday, so I'll have some newbies in about a month:happy2:

Frobeli and Fireman, how do you get them stay together for the pictures at that age?LOL
I went outside to try to get some pictures and mine are all spread out hopping around, little buggers:hair!!

I love everyones pictures! Congratulations!!


----------



## Fire-Man (Apr 30, 2005)

redneckswife said:


> Frobeli and Fireman, how do you get them stay together for the pictures at that age?


I tell them------listen, daddy is fixing to take a picture so do not move-----If you do I am going to put you in a pot-----they run into the back of the nesting box to hide----I snap the picture------LOL.


----------



## redneckswife (May 2, 2013)

Fire-man I had rabbit bog last night for dinner and with a house full of food critics:bandwagon5 kids left at home &hubby), it was a hit:bow: that recipe goes in the box. Thanks!


----------



## froebeli (Feb 14, 2012)

I guess it's just luck. I took them out of the nest box, into another container, took them outside and dumped them out and took the picture. They were a little dazed and confused at the two moves, so they were slightly still. 

Two more minutes and it would have been total chaos I'm sure.


----------



## viggie (Jul 17, 2009)

My first baby  Single kit born to my blue French Angoras just this morning.










---------------------------
EDITED TO ADD:
She surprised me with 6 more 12 hours later! I saw her panting later in the day then pulling more fur, so I thought she was up to something


----------



## froebeli (Feb 14, 2012)

Congratulations on your first litter vigilant20! These rabbits will really keep you guessing!


----------



## redneckswife (May 2, 2013)

Sometimes those does are sneaky.
I love those kinds of suprises:happy:


----------



## redneckswife (May 2, 2013)

I am in the middle of making a decision. I have one good stud buck who throws decent size litters even in our 100+ temps.(and yes their outside).This year I bred earlier from our summer break than usual(in the extreme heat) and my meat studs(3 total) who each usually throw between 8 to 14 kits in cooler temps didn't do great in the heat. One did great, but one threw only 6 max(usually 8 minimum) and my big Red Nz only threw 3(12 has been his minimum). 

They all 3(meat guys) throw big litters in moderate temps., but it turns out only 1 is still a champ in extreme heat.I'm wondering if I want to replace my 2 meat bucks that don't do well in heat. I did pick up a Californian buck who was born in extreme heat(he's not breeding age yet) and I have another Californian buck reserved who isn't weaned yet that was born in extreme heat.

Sorry for the rambling..I just went outside to take pictures of litters from my breeding age does and was sad, these are the smallest litters and the least amount of kits I've ever had.*Note-I did cull out 2 breeding does last go around though and their replacements weren't old enough this time) Should I just accept that this is what the animals are capable of in extreme heat, or once again-adjust my stock?

The first 5 pictures are Meat doe litters(NZ), the 6th & 7th pictures are Lionhead litters, and the 8th pict. is a Netherland Dwarf litter(which is the only big litter- for their bred).

In the 2nd picture-one white bunny is hiding under mom and one is behind feeder so their not visable.
In the 3rd picture-2 black bunnies are hiding behind nestbox.
5th pict. is what my NZ Red threw in the heat and I was shocked at the small size of his litter!
Also, can you spot the white bunny piled up with the dark greys in the Lionhead litter(7th pict)?

I really am not good at getting them to stay still at this age.

2 more meat breeding does will get put into breeding rotation this month because they are finally old enough(they were from previous litters).
Any thoughts or ideas on keeping or replacing a couple of my studs who throw big litters in winter, but not extreme heat???


----------



## redneckswife (May 2, 2013)

The kits from the litter with only 3 from the Red Nz buck are double the weight of all the other kits of the same age, and I know the kits size makes a difference in litter size, but 3..really..:hand:


----------



## Fire-Man (Apr 30, 2005)

redneckswife said:


> The kits from the litter with only 3 from the Red Nz buck are double the weight of all the other kits of the same age, and I know the kits size makes a difference in litter size, but 3..really..:hand:


 My 2 does that just had theirs---one had 9 and the other 5. The one that had 5 had them 2 days after the other one. 2 weeks later the 5 are half again bigger than the 9. Looks like the 5 are two weeks older---going by size.


----------



## saritamae (Jun 2, 2012)

Ive got a litter of 4 that are 4 days old and they look like they are about 10 days old. I even fostered one out to he doe and that one has shot up to the same size. Smaller litters are a bummer but the kits grow faster and bigger. Sorry I don't have any good ideas. I'm considering culling one of my bucks too so I can really only offer sympathy.


----------



## viggie (Jul 17, 2009)

Day 7 and my angoras are a handful, and ears and tails have had a growth spurt


----------



## Fire-Man (Apr 30, 2005)

I never had a Chocolate "Easter" Bunny Before---this is real chocolate(3 weeks old). The flash does make him some lighter.

Notice the bottom picture in this post---several are lined up eating pellets---of course Mom wants to eat out of their can and leave her's in the hanging feeder for later.


----------



## Fire-Man (Apr 30, 2005)

Another litter. 

Just noticed this---the one on the right is drinking out the waterer. 3 Weeks old.


----------



## redneckswife (May 2, 2013)

I want a chocolate one:bouncy:!!!
The only chocolate rabbit I've ever had was a mini rex.

What colors were your crosses?


----------



## Fire-Man (Apr 30, 2005)

redneckswife said:


> I want a chocolate one:bouncy:!!!
> The only chocolate rabbit I've ever had was a mini rex.
> 
> What colors were your crosses?


The Mother is the grey one in post 20, she was bred with a white NZ male. The mother is mixed with Flemish---I think and other breeds.


----------



## redneckswife (May 2, 2013)

She kinda looks like she has some Chin in her (her fur looks soft) .


----------



## Fire-Man (Apr 30, 2005)

redneckswife said:


> She kinda looks like she has some Chin in her (her fur looks soft) .


 
Her fur is soft, she is a few pounds heavier than my NZ females! She is So sweet that I bet if I put her in a Pot and cooked--- she would taste like I poured sugar in the pot-----LOL.


----------



## countryfied2011 (Jul 5, 2011)

Does Having Mustaches count.....lol I have 3 does due next weekend---two have already made their nest and I have first timer making her's right now.


----------



## jessiesue (Jan 24, 2011)

Three litters born in the last few days
View attachment 16773


View attachment 16774
View attachment 16775


----------



## redneckswife (May 2, 2013)

I like the 3rd litter, I love to see the variety of colors in the nestbox.

Congratulations:bouncy:


----------



## froebeli (Feb 14, 2012)

Hopefully, we can keep this thread going. I have one doe due on Saturday. Will post on Monday when I am back in town if all goes well. Three more litters due in two more weeks. 

I love seeing all the new pooples.!!!


----------



## viggie (Jul 17, 2009)

Angoras Day 18 <3


----------



## countryfied2011 (Jul 5, 2011)

Well I felt something warm just a few minutes ago under a bunch for fur.....so she had them between 5:00 pm and this morning. I didnt count or anything, it is really windy and chilly here so I will leave them alone today. Pics soon~

So one down and two to go, I dont think one of my does will kindle--last week found a little tiny blob(size of the top of your thumb) in the corner of her cage. So will take her box out this weekend, and probably will cull her. Never have gotten a litter out of her. But she still has a couple of days..lol


----------



## bassmaster17327 (Apr 6, 2011)

Ten day old American Blue kits


----------



## redneckswife (May 2, 2013)

bassmaster,I am so jealous of all those blue babies :clap:

Beautiful!


----------



## bassmaster17327 (Apr 6, 2011)

redneckswife said:


> bassmaster,I am so jealous of all those blue babies :clap:
> 
> Beautiful!


 
Thank you, Americans have been a fun breed to work with even with the genetic problems


----------



## 64102 (Sep 21, 2010)

bassmaster17327 said:


> Thank you, Americans have been a fun breed to work with even with the genetic problems


What genetic problems do they have?


----------



## bassmaster17327 (Apr 6, 2011)

cats said:


> What genetic problems do they have?


 
In the blues the most common is mismatched toenails and stray white hairs in the fur. Years and years ago some breeders crossed other breeds into their Americans for "genetic diversity" and sometimes odd colors come out, it is amazing how many generations it takes to get rid of the recessive genes. I am scared to bring in new stock because who knows what genes they might add to my line


----------



## countryfied2011 (Jul 5, 2011)

Finally some pics of the new babies.....

This is my Cali Doe that I haven't got pregnant in over a year....all it took was a fresh young buck..lol She is lucky because she was on the cull list~


----------



## countryfied2011 (Jul 5, 2011)

My NZ Doe....she has always given me a litter, I bred her to her son


----------



## viggie (Jul 17, 2009)

Day 28. The angora babies are already 4 weeks old and starting to poof out into little tribbles


----------



## countryfied2011 (Jul 5, 2011)

How precious!


----------



## redneckswife (May 2, 2013)

Countryfied, I'm glad to see my does aren't the only ones who file down their teeth on the nestboxes,lol. Nice litters .

I'm greatful my does are all due starting tomorrow, not yesterday. People in town would have really thought I was crazy running around with nestboxes in a tornado,lol(and really I probably would of..maybe I've went over the rabbit edge:smack)


----------



## spblademaker (Oct 8, 2013)

:nanner:Our little Silver Fox/ Satin mixes. 6 in all for her first litter. All are well fed.:nanner:


----------



## redneckswife (May 2, 2013)

Here are my babies born the day after the tornado.

The first picture is a dwarf's litter with 6 kits(there hard to see, she buries them deeeppp).

The second pict. is a litter of 8 from our Black NZ(she's one of our 2 oldest does).Her babies always weigh out at the most, even though she's a smaller doe.

The third picture is a litter of 8 from our BEW(she is our oldest doe & best mamma).This is her smallest litter ever.

I guess 8 is the magic number with the old meat does this time, maybe their afraid if they go under my "magic number"...well...

Not sure if all kits are visible in the pictures, it was cold outside this morning and everytime I moved the fur back..well they of course they tried to burrow deeper,lol.

Most of the other does are due today(so glad it wasn't last Thursday,lol, there would of really been fur everywhere).


----------



## redneckswife (May 2, 2013)

First picture is a first time doe, she has 9 (she is my AS X Flemish doe's daughter- does that make these my great-grand rabbits:gaptooth.

Second picture is of doe who just had 10.It's cold outside today and when I checked the box, instead of side-stacked their bottom to top stacked. I would of took a better picture but these kits weren't out their 30 minutes ago and she was just started to pull fur to cover them(this is one of my late preppers or wait till the moment after:hysterical:.

Two more meat does due today..One is also a first timer daughter of one of my does, hope she throws big litters(she came from a litter of 14 NZ reds).

The other doe due today is the AS X Flemish.

So hopefully if it doesn't get to dark first, I'll be adding 2 more pictures today:grin:.

The meat does have threw my smallest litters ever, but it was 100 when I bred them..I'm counting on the #'s to go back up with the next breedings..fingers crossed..although I guess 9 is okay for a 1st timer.

Happy Breeding my fellow breeders :rock:


----------



## CJBegins (Nov 20, 2009)

*******'swife, those babies are really cute. It turns out my does weren't bred and my buck has another week in quarantine so we will wait a little longer.


----------



## viggie (Jul 17, 2009)

Baby angora. On a scale.


----------



## countryfied2011 (Jul 5, 2011)

viggie said:


> Baby angora. On a scale.



Ok this is the pic of the month...lol


----------



## Fire-Man (Apr 30, 2005)

viggie said:


> Baby angora. On a scale.


 
This Is a Pretty Picture, but in reality----there is not enough meat there to make a good sandwich!


----------



## redneckswife (May 2, 2013)

Okay, the As X Flemish had 11(I still can't get them all to stay still for pictures,lol, they're 2 hours old here and once again bottom to top stacked instead of sideways) with the NZ Red that I'm not sure about long term-he throws decent litters in the moderate temps, but this summer for the 1st time ever he only threw 3 to 4 kit litters in the heat :ashamed:. Funny not one red in the batch, only seal colors:hammer:. This is the doe whose offspring get culled at 7 weeks weighing 5 lbs. each. Look at all my rabbit recipes waiting:thumb:

Now the hold out meat doe is a first time doe who is a Red. Today is day 31..fingers crossed..hoping for a big litter...fingers crossed.


----------



## oium.farm (Oct 14, 2013)

I truly LOVE this thread!!!! I have a castor mini rex that is 31 days today, so we are on the edge of our seats waiting... I will post pics on here ASAP or better as soon as they are born


----------



## froebeli (Feb 14, 2012)

Today's additions to the rabbit world here. New Zealand Red doe with my American Chinchilla buck. 9 little ones safe and warm. Always chestnut colored buns...

Waiting on the NZW for her litter. Should be tonight (the coldest night so far this winter...)


----------



## oium.farm (Oct 14, 2013)

Called home to my son after school and he went to check his bunny Rascal and THE BABIES ARE HERE!!! Will post a pic when I get home 

Sent from my DROIDX using Homesteading Today mobile app


----------



## oium.farm (Oct 14, 2013)

Mrs. Rascals babies have arrived safe and sound (she is a Castor Mini-Rex) :happy:


----------



## redneckswife (May 2, 2013)

First picture is a first time Netherland Dwarf doe, but really..just 3 :hrm:, I guess that's okay for her 1st time(forgot to mention; only 2 were viable-1 was a peanut I had to remove-I noticed after I took the picture-all of you saw my first peep at them with me).Peanut is in the bottom right corner, sorry for the pic. if it is disturbing to you(notice the eyes weren't sealed).

Second picture is 1 of the last 2 litters of Lionhead bunnies that will be born here, we're getting out of the breed(they were my now college kids choice of breed). Litter of 5(her consistent #,lol)

Now just waiting on Dwarf #2 the BEW doe...due today also(coldest day of the year was yesterday, coldest night will be tonight so far,22 degrees)....


----------



## froebeli (Feb 14, 2012)

New pictures coming tomorrow. Just couldn't make the little buggers stay uncovered at 32 degrees for a photo op.


----------



## viggie (Jul 17, 2009)

6 weeks old. My angoras were between 1 pound 7 ounces and 1 pound 10 ounces today...just 10 days ago they were under a pound. No wonder I have to refill their bowls every time I walk by.


----------



## ThunderBunny (Nov 6, 2013)

Thought I'd add my 2 litters in here...they are 2 weeks old today. Pics 1 and 2 are of Honey and her 10 kits in the box...pics 3 and 4 are of Silver and her litter of 8 (was 9 but 1 REW pulled a Houdini and disappeared). I am amazed at the fact the out of 5 litters of babies(46 kits in total)...we have only lost 4 babies ( 2 trampled at birth, 1 to weaning enteritis and my little white Houdini)...guess its just dumb luck.


----------



## randm (May 24, 2013)

View attachment 17724

We had our first litter this morning when I went out to feed and water, she had 4 kits I had removed the nestbox she didnt pull fur or make a nest in her box so they were born on the cage floor, none fell through and they are all alive however mama doesn't seem to interested in them shes laying in her normal place in the cage. This is her first time and I am worried we will lose the babies. I was not expecting this at all because last Saturday was Day 31 after breeding her.


----------



## countryfied2011 (Jul 5, 2011)

One of them looks like it has a full belly, maybe she fed them before you found them. Do you have some dryer lint or something to cover them up? Mine always look disinterested until I go to check on them.


----------



## randm (May 24, 2013)

One of them was alot heavier than the others, I will check for dryer lint we clean the lint trap after every load, if not I will save some and get it in by tonight. We have hit another hot spell so its been warm at night


----------



## redneckswife (May 2, 2013)

Next to last doe due to kindle in this breeding rotation. Dad is a Red NZ, doe is a Harlequin NZ .


----------



## 64102 (Sep 21, 2010)

Thought I would post some pics from cross Flemish Giant / NZ ,,,,she had 12 babies on Nov. 14 and was very good with them up until yesterday. She started using the nest box as her litter box. I found a couple of babies a little wet.:grumble:
All 3 pics are from her..There are 4 fawn babies that look exactly like the purebreed babies in the other nest born on the same day. .other pics soon.


----------



## Megaputz (Feb 4, 2013)

Have video... no pics sorry

Two year old doe that was given to me because their children got tired of her. Thought I'd try to get at least get a litter out of her and use her as a surrogate mother. That didn't work out since companion doe was a week late giving birth.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MYE0sQQpKjo[/ame]

New zealand doe and american chinchilla buck mix kits eating brussel sprout leaves.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LWFo_8fDkZs[/ame]


----------



## viggie (Jul 17, 2009)

Baby bunny kisses  8 weeks old now, they'll be big enough to find homes in just 2 more weeks.


----------



## redneckswife (May 2, 2013)

Last litter of Lionheads..EVER for me. Mom is vm blue ped. and dad was white non-ped.
3 white lionhead kits with some blue marks.


----------



## oium.farm (Oct 14, 2013)

Here is an updated pic collage of our mini-rex babies... They will be three weeks tomorrow and these were taken yesterday... Their first day out of the nest!


----------



## Fat Man (Mar 9, 2011)

These are 3 weeks old, I just haven't had the time to take a pic before now.


----------



## Kentr (Jan 4, 2013)

NZWxCali, Silver Fox, NZWxNZB


----------



## viggie (Jul 17, 2009)

Awwww cup of bunny...the perfect way to start your day.


----------



## may1802 (Feb 25, 2013)

All of them are so sweet! 
Kentr- I especially love the speckled ones in your last pic!


----------



## Kentr (Jan 4, 2013)

may1802 said:


> All of them are so sweet!
> Kentr- I especially love the speckled ones in your last pic!


Thanks!!! I think I might keep one for the breeding roster!


----------



## 64102 (Sep 21, 2010)

My mini Rex had 5 ( I think, not sure did not want to disturb her too much) this morning :banana: First time doe and she put them all at one end of the nest box but jumps in at the other end and not on top of them. I'm so happy. I hope she will be a good mom. I tried to take pictures but was not in good position and I did not want them to get cold. Will try later when she is not so disturbed .:grin:


----------



## treesaw (Oct 30, 2008)

I have a brown and white colored doe that I bred to a NZ buck that kindled just over a week ago. She had a litter of 9 and all appear to be doing well. They are so cute!! Might anyone know the breed of the doe? I don't have pics of her but I could take some later.


----------



## Lindafisk (Nov 17, 2004)

Two day old flemish giant mix babies- 11 of them! So excited because we haven't had babies in forever!


----------



## redneckswife (May 2, 2013)

Treesaw...is she a broken or "Charlie" New Zealand? I've had a "Charlie" and a broken NZ that would throw those colors...but it's hard to tell what the parent is just by the babies colors,lol


----------



## GreenMomma (Jun 3, 2008)

I finally remembered to have my camera in my pocket today... So here's my experimental litter of American Sable & NZ.

The colors came out FANTASTIC! And they're about 12 oz each, the same as my big NZ kits born the same day.


----------



## GreenMomma (Jun 3, 2008)

And my pure NZ kits, (broken red doe, black buck)
SUPER cute!!!


----------



## redneckswife (May 2, 2013)

Here is a picture of the 3 dwarf babies born Christmas day to the BEW Dwarf doe that had really P'd me off(she had her first litter of 5 on the wire without chewing off the cords and she had left the placentas on them).

I guess in her case practice made improvement..smaller litter size but she put them in the box and has taken care of them properly (3 alive always beats 5 dead)...


----------



## Kentr (Jan 4, 2013)

15 degrees outside today... My best doe just had her litter today. All in the nestbox with a ton of hair pulled but two babies were outside the hair in the straw of the box... I picked them up and took inside... one was stiff and solid the other was stone cold and pliable... I started with the one that I thought had the best chance of survival and slowly ran under increasingly warm water... after a few minutes there was motion. Another 20 min of stimulation and a warm towel over a heated rice bag and little guy was squeeking for food! (Lost the other one). :Bawling:
I'm glad i caught it... she must have had them 10 minutes before i found them. She was still bloody. I put a couple of 250w heat lamps on top of their cage so hopefully that will warm up the rest of them until they can get a bit of fur...
I love winter. NOT.


----------



## kbsangel86 (Oct 30, 2013)

Cali (possibly some nz/ca in there too) less than 24hrs old


----------



## redneckswife (May 2, 2013)

First picture is from my 14 year old son's Broken Tort Holland Lop doe(buck is a broken Black), a first timer who had 5 kits.

Second picture is from our Black NZ we crossed with our breeding age Calif...they were so squiggly..I don't know how many :shrug:.

Third picture is from my husband's BEW NZ we crossed with the same breeding age Calif. as the doe above...12 in Peneleope's litter.


----------



## spblademaker (Oct 8, 2013)

View attachment 24785


Born this morning.


----------



## randm (May 24, 2013)

View attachment 29021
a


----------



## Jack Burton (Aug 11, 2013)

Our mini-satin broken pair just had their first litter (at our home) last night. Here are the pics. I was disappoint in only 3 but I read that more could come later so I am hoping. Hopefully her sister will deliver tonight also but she has not pulled any hair yet.


----------



## GraceAlice (Jun 7, 2013)

Jack Burton, those babies are humungous!


----------



## Jack Burton (Aug 11, 2013)

GraceAlice said:


> Jack Burton, those babies are humungous!


I don't have any experience to compare with but I was wondering just where the doe would have kept all of them inside if she actually had eight or so kits. They did come three days late if that makes a difference in size. 

Or... the orginal satin was a mutant thrown back in the 30s here in Indiana. Maybe I have something special like a "giant satin" instead of mini one.


----------



## GraceAlice (Jun 7, 2013)

Well, I believe mini anything has an average litter size of 3-5. So I wouldn't be too upset.  They are going to morph into giant satins by the time they are weaned!


----------



## Jack Burton (Aug 11, 2013)

GraceAlice said:


> Well, I believe mini anything has an average litter size of 3-5. So I wouldn't be too upset.  They are going to morph into giant satins by the time they are weaned!


According to these folk http://shinysatins.weebly.com/ 


"They also tend to have larger litter sizes than many other small breeds of rabbit. It's not unusual for a non-dwarf mini satin in our barn to raise 9 or 10 babies in a litter, and do it well."


----------



## redneckswife (May 2, 2013)

Jack Burton...sometimes when it's a small litter size,the kits are really big.So if the kits are really huge, the litter size being smaller isn't out of the ordinary. If the buck is quit a bit larger than the doe...Personally I have found the doe to produce less kits but larger ones.


----------



## spblademaker (Oct 8, 2013)

Mrs. Apple-kisses giving birth and her babies. 6 in all. Her first litter. Three blues and three blacks.
View attachment 30530
View attachment 30531


----------



## spblademaker (Oct 8, 2013)

Here is a better pic of the kits.
View attachment 30564


----------



## SherryB (Oct 10, 2012)

If you ever think you're going to stop raising rabbits I suggest not looking at this post! Seeing these cute little buns can only make a person want to have babies again!


----------



## CedarGait (Apr 22, 2014)

4 week old Cal X nez


----------



## oium.farm (Oct 14, 2013)

We have mini Rex babies due next weekend!!! I will post pics when they arrive... Mom is a broken black and Dad is and black &#128518;


----------



## oium.farm (Oct 14, 2013)

They arrived this morning!!!!


----------



## CAjerseychick (Aug 11, 2013)

just found this (have a weaning query which I will make a thread for as I cant find the info for the specific question I have).. but here are some of my crew: dwarf lionhead mixes (angora maybe? parents are only 3-4 lbs)...


----------



## StarofHearts (Jan 6, 2014)

I have 6 litters right now, its so blasted cold I haven't gotten many pics because I don't want tiny frozen bunny sausages. Lol I have 1 3 week old litters and 5 1 week old litters


----------



## secuono (Sep 28, 2011)

First set is now 4wks old. Second set is 2 days old.
Rex. 
=D


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres (Jul 22, 2013)

I have a litter that is one week old today.
If this works right, two pictures; a day old and yesterday, possibly the same rabbit, two are this color, 4 are black.


----------



## Farmer2B (Oct 20, 2011)

Silver Fox x Californian born 4 days ago.


----------

